# once upon a time



## Crescent

Buenas días a todos! 

Estaría muy agradecida si ustedes pudieran ayudarme con esta frase en español. No estoy segura de cómo decir ''once upon a time, there was..''. Me acuerdo haber leído en un libro ''Hace mucho tiempo, había..'' pero no sé si esto sólo se traduce como ''A very long time ago, there was..''

Hay una frase fija por esto en español, por favor?

Muchísimas gracias a todos de antemano por la ayuda!


----------



## marchie

Muy habitualmente te lo encontrarás así:  Érase una vez...


----------



## Abril1

Estoy de acuerdo. EL equivalente en español es "Érase una vez..." o "Había una vez"


----------



## Crescent

Ahh...entonces lo de ''hace mucho tiempo, había ...'' es otra cosa completamente? 
Muchas gracias haberme ayudado, marchie y abril!


----------



## WatsJusto

¿Cómo se dice: "Había un día que / o / en que un hombre....." ?
Gracias.


----------



## santipasa

Once upon a time = Érase una vez. Es como empiezan los cuentos.


----------



## WatsJusto

Perdón, lo que yo quería preguntar fue: One day a guy...(did something, etc.)...entonces, está bien decir:  Había un día que un hombre....  ¿? Gracias



santipasa said:


> Once upon a time = Érase una vez. Es como empiezan los cuentos.


----------



## santipasa

Un día, un hombre...(hizo lo que fuera...) es perfecto. Pero también: hubo un día en (el) que un hombre...


----------



## santipasa

o también: Hubo un día que un hombre...


----------



## WatsJusto

¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## LaMaCaRa

¡Buenas noches a todos!  
Les cuento que estoy traduciendo un texto sobre cuentos populares y llegúe a una parte donde aparecen las diferentes maneras de introducir un texto y me aparecen estas dos frases:

- Once upon a time and be sure 'twas a long time ago...
-  Once upon a time, not my time, not your time, but one time...

Le agradecería mucho a quien supiera una correcta adaptación al español de los segmentos anteriores.

GRACIAS
SaLuDoS


----------



## anubiz

bueno, once upon a time.. habia una vez.. be sure... date cuenta de que estamos hablamos de hace mucho tiempo

not oyur time. no tu epoca. no mi epoca pero se dio alguna vez


----------



## gengo

anubiz said:


> bueno, once upon a time.. habia una vez.. be sure... date cuenta de que estamos hablamos de hace mucho tiempo
> 
> not oyur time. no tu epoca. no mi epoca pero se dio alguna vez



I totally agree with your first translation, but in the second one, the meaning is sort of lost.  There is a play on the word "time" that should be preserved, I think.

-   Once upon a time, not my time, not your time, but one time...
- Había una vez, no es la mía, ni la tuya, pero una vez...

Or something like that.


----------



## eli-chi

Creo entender tu lógica, "gengo".  Pero pienso que la traducción adecuada es la de "anubiz"


----------



## bedroomeyes

Érase una vez (¿?) y tenlo por seguro que hace mucho tiempo...
Érase una vez (¿?), no en mi epoca, ni en la tuya, pero una vez...


----------



## Nopertenezco

Creo que será simplemente Una/alguna vez para traducir Once upon a time.

Saludos


----------



## gengo

Since I said that I agreed with it, I should point out:



anubiz said:


> bueno, once upon a time.. habia una vez.. be sure... date cuenta de que estamos hablando de hace mucho tiempo


----------



## gengo

Nopertenezco said:


> Creo que será simplemente Una/alguna vez para traducir Once upon a time.



No, that's not how fairy tales start in Spanish.  The set phrase is either "Érase una vez" or "Había una vez."  Just like in Italian, C'era una volta.


----------



## Nopertenezco

gengo said:


> No, that's not how fairy tales start in Spanish.  The set phrase is either "Érase una vez" or "Había una vez."  Just like in Italian, C'era una volta.



Gracias gengo. Pensé que había leido algún cuento que empesaba con una vez pero ya es claro. Aparte de hoy nunca habia leido érase.


----------



## eli-chi

Voy a intentar otra traducción, algo más literal:

"Hubo una vez, y ten por seguro que fue hace mucho tiempo atrás ..."

"Hubo una vez, no en mi época, no en tu época, sino que una vez ..."


----------



## eli-chi

Believe it or not, Notepertezco!

Antiguamente, no en tu época, pero sí en la mía, los cuentos empezaban así:

"Érase una vez... ".


----------



## Nopertenezco

eli-chi said:


> Believe it or not, Notepertezco!
> 
> Antiguamente, no en tu época, pero sí en la mía, los cuentos empezaban así:
> 
> "Érase una vez... ".



Me gusta mejor que compartimos la misma época.  

Saludos


----------



## Mariposa3939

¿Debe ser _habia una vez _cómo la canción?

_Habia una vez un barco chiquitito 
Habia una vez un barco chiquitito 
Habia una vez un barco chiquitito 
Y no podía, no podía, no podía a navegar._


----------



## Lamemoor

LaMaCaRa said:


> ¡Buenas noches a todos!
> Les cuento que estoy traduciendo un texto sobre cuentos populares y llegúe a una parte donde aparecen las diferentes maneras de introducir un texto y me aparecen estas dos frases:
> 
> - Once upon a time and be sure 'twas a long time ago...
> - Once upon a time, not my time, not your time, but one time...
> 
> Le agradecería mucho a quien supiera una correcta adaptación al español de los segmentos anteriores.
> 
> GRACIAS
> SaLuDoS


 

Hola:

Había una vez....

Saludos,

L.


----------



## Nopertenezco

No estoy de acuerdo con había una vez porque traduzca como Once upon a time there was. En el original no dice There was.  Entonces debe ser érase una vez, como ha traducido bedroomeyes.

Érase una vez (¿?) y tenlo por seguro que hace mucho tiempo...
Érase una vez (¿?), no en mi epoca, ni en la tuya, pero una vez...


Saludos


----------



## rocioteag

LaMaCaRa said:


> ¡Buenas noches a todos!
> Les cuento que estoy traduciendo un texto sobre cuentos populares y llegúe a una parte donde aparecen las diferentes maneras de introducir un texto y me aparecen estas dos frases:
> 
> - Once upon a time and be sure 'twas a long time ago...
> - Once upon a time, not my time, not your time, but one time...
> 
> Le agradecería mucho a quien supiera una correcta adaptación al español de los segmentos anteriores.
> 
> GRACIAS
> SaLuDoS


 

Erase una vez, y ten por seguro (estate seguro) que fue hace mucho tiempo......

Erase una vez, no en mi tiempo, ni en el tuyo, pero alguna vez....

Yo siempre he escuchado Erase, al menos en MI tiempo, sin embargo, las traducciones mas "modernas" suelen comenzar con "habia una vez"...


----------



## gengo

Nopertenezco said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con había una vez porque traduzca como Once upon a time there was. En el original no dice There was.  Entonces debe ser érase una vez, como ha traducido bedroomeyes.



I understand your point NP, but érase means the same thing as había here:  there was.  That's why I gave the Italian (c'era una volta) in a previous post, which expands to ci (there) + era (was) + una volta (once).


----------



## Nopertenezco

Se puede decir There once was a time, había una vez. Eso creo que es mejor traducción con la forma había.

Saludos


----------



## gengo

Nopertenezco said:


> Se puede decir There once was a time, había una vez. Eso creo que es mejor traducción con la forma había.



The original is "once upon a time," so there is no question about the English.


----------



## Nopertenezco

gengo said:


> The original is "once upon a time," so there is no question about the English.



De acuerdo. Sólo quería mostrar otra forma(creo que es más parecida) de traducir había una vez. Entonces debe ser érase una vez con este contexto.

Es sólo mi opinión

Saludos


----------



## la_machy

Aquí hay como _chorrocientos _(un monton, pues) hilos de ''once upon a time''.
No tengo tiempo de revisarlos, pero quiza por ahí encuentres algo que te ajuste, LaMaCaRa.


Saludos


----------



## eli-chi

Efectivamente, en mi época de estudiante, hace muuuuuuchos años atrás, se traducía _"Once upon a time, ..." como "Érase una vez, ..." en la clase de inglés._

Eso me recuerda la época de Unamuno  (espero no equivocarme de autor), que escribió, en su tiempo: _"Érase un hombre a una nariz pegado.  Érase una nariz superlativa, ... ".

_Quizás al actualizar el lenguaje se le quite al cuento (o a un poema) parte de su "encanto".  No sé.


----------



## LaMaCaRa

Bueno pues ante todo muchísimas gracias por tomarse el tiempo para responder a mi duda, ya que para nosotros los traductores el tiempo es oro. Entre todas sus acertadas respuestas encontré lo que necesitaba... Milgracias...
Por aquí estaré subiendo más dudas de este mismo texto...

SaLuDoS


----------



## Moritzchen

eli-chi said:


> Eso me recuerda la época de Unamuno (espero no equivocarme de autor), que escribió, en su tiempo: _"Érase un hombre a una nariz pegado. Érase una nariz superlativa, ... "._


 De autor y de siglo (como por trescientos años). Es de Quevedo. 
En cuanto al "érase..." o "había una vez..." me acuerdo que de chico los cuentos empezaban con Había una vez, y cuando leía libros de cuentos publicados en España me llamaba la atención que empezaran con "Érase una vez..."


----------



## yonosenada

Hay variación regional en cuanto al uso de o "érase una vez" o "había una vez"?


----------



## Orejapico

> Ahh...entonces lo de ''hace mucho tiempo, había ...'' es otra cosa completamente?



Bueno, eso ya lo habías traducido correctamente en tu primer mensaje, como ves el sentido viene a ser el mismo, pero la frase es distinta 



> Hay variación regional en cuanto al uso de o "érase una vez" o "había una vez"?



Yo diría que no. El _Érase una vez_ es tan habitual en español como el _Once upon a time_ en inglés. También puedes encontrarlo como _Había una vez_, aquí se usan ambos indistintamente, y de hecho los dos significan lo mismo.

Saludos!


----------



## cloyolha

Totalmente de acuerdo 


eli-chi said:


> Voy a intentar otra traducción, algo más literal:
> 
> "Hubo una vez, y ten por seguro que fue hace mucho tiempo atrás ..."
> 
> "Hubo una vez, no en mi época, no en tu época, sino que una vez ..."


----------

